

AEG report warns rival Inglewood NFL stadium presents terrorist threat - igonvalue
http://www.latimes.com/sports/nfl/la-sp-nfl-stadium-gamesmanship-20150228-story.html

======
mc32
I wish journalism would just stop trying to present themselves as non biased
mediums which only act as conduits but are afraid to "lead the witness". Strop
trying to be impartial, ask pointed questions when people answer. Use follow
up questions.

They try to pretend to be fair by allowing people to make any claim without
having to face criticism. And to be sure they do this with progressive ideas
as well as conservative ideas and outrageous ideas. Please call people out
when they are being idiots. Don't just standby and say we'll let the audience
decide. Sometimes you have to take the bull by the horns.

Here unscrupulous anti-competitive behavior needs to be checked and these
people pilloried for using terrorism as a knee jerk weapon against
competition.

~~~
igonvalue
Inspired by this tweet[0], I'd originally submitted this story as the more
pointed "Ex-Homeland Security chief hired to suggest competitor's stadium is a
terrorism target" or something to that effect. It was changed by the
moderator, probably because the article itself didn't go nearly as far. But
what other conclusion can one draw from the facts? I suspect most of votes
were for the original submission title.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/AdamMinter/status/571549778389049344](https://twitter.com/AdamMinter/status/571549778389049344)

------
grecy
I like that "it will be a terrorist threat" can now be used to stop absolutely
anything and everything from being built/done.

That new bridge? nope - terrorist threat.

Elementary school? - na.

New car manufacturing plant? nope.

Hospital? uh uh. The bad guys will get it.

------
packetized
The Department of Homeland Security is increasingly a transmogrifier of
mediocre bureaucrats, allowing them to morph into 'security consultants' when
they retire.

------
Zigurd
No doubt Tom Ridge's company ScareCo can sell you a pair of sticks - an
incredibly expensive pair of sticks - that when knocked together repel super-
terrists from your new stadium.

